# I used to have this.....



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I had been dx'd with all sorts of things, come to find out i was hypoglycemic and can't even tolerate a blood sugar of 73, (supposedly normal) without aching all over, sleeping and dragging.I just started taking Chromium (GTF) from the healthfood store. I thought it was all pretty hokey, guess what,, I can now eat sugar, no moreaches, even decaf coffee would drain me and now,no more aches and fatigue. I also drink Ginsingtea which perks me up quite a bit. I will neveragain blow off herbals. They have all but cured me. I take ginger also for gas.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi admflo, I am glad you are feeling better now and have found something that works for you.







Do you have Fibromyalgia/CFS or was it the hypoglycemia causing you problems? Best wishes,


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I was taking Chromium for a bit and it did seem to help my dizzy spells and nausea.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

They initially dx'd me with Fibro/fatigue. Thenwhen I weaned off caff. coffee the sx. eased up.they said you could not have these aches w/hypo-glycemia. All I know is now they are gone andI am eating like a horse.


----------

